# substrate



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

i have put gravel in my tank and it is in the second week of cycling i was told by a petsmart person that corys lived well in gravel and that sand is to big a hasle for a beginer i want corys and am told they need sand, so i am wondering if sand and gravel can be mixed? and if so how much sand for my 29 gallon tank ( i have a inch bed of gravel already) i dont want to take the gravel out because i already have it in there. is sand harder to clean?


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

you could try to make half your tank sand and the other gravel or something else along those lines. I think you could make it look pretty sweet if done properly


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

I think gravel is more a hassle, and mixing them together is not the best idea. This kind of mix usually just blocks up, creates gases and spoils the water. 
Sand is easy because you don't have to vacuum it. But to keep it good it is easiest to get these 
( http://www.aquahoito.info/suomi/ohjeita/kiertsarv.jpg )
kind of snails, that live inside it and keep it "airy". Or you could just stirr the sand now and then.
When the sand is in the tank, make shure that there won't any air pockets under it.


----------



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

thanks for the help i am gonna go sand but are there any really important things to know about sand?
What type of sand? ( i want a genaric sand that will work for what ever)
why no air pockets?
do the snails for the sand fit under the 1/gallon rule like fish do?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Pool sand is generally the cheapest though you could buy aquarium sand for a few dollars more. The "pockets of air" are actually toxic gasses that get trapped when sand settles for too long. Plants or loaches or MTS help keep this from happening. Its really easy to use sand. I have it in my shellie tanks.


----------

